# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  ZenFone 2 phiên bản Deluxe Special Edition bộ nhớ 128GB, RAM 4GB chính thức trình làng

## quangbds19

​
Mới đây ASUS đã giới thiệu chiếc điện thoại ZenFone 2 phiên bản Deluxe Special Edition với thiết kế đẹp mắt và cấu hình cao.


Bên trong ZenFone 2 Deluxe Special Edition sử dụng vi xử lý Intel Atom quad core Z3580 tốc độ 2.3GHz, GPU Power VR G6430 hỗ trợ OpenGL 3.0. Bộ nhớ trong lên đến 128GB kết hợp với khả năng mở rộng thông qua thẻ nhớ microSD tối đa 64GB, kết hợp với bộ nhớ RAM 4GB LPDDR3.


Màn hình của ZenFone 2 Deluxe Special Edition có độ phân giải 1080x1920 sử dụng tấm nền IPS với mật độ điểm ảnh 403ppi và sử dụng kính cường lực Gorilla Glass 3. Camera chính có độ phân giải 13MP f/2.0, đèn flash LED kép, camera trước với ống kính góc rộng độ phân giải 5MP.


Điện thoại mới của ASUS hỗ trợ GSM/EDGE: 850, 900,1700/2100, 1900, 2100 MHz; WCDMA: Band 1/2/4/5/8; và FDD-LTE: 1/2/3/4/5/7/8/17/2. ZenFone 2 Deluxe Special Edition sẽ được bán vớ*i giá $399* kèm hai nắp lưng, trong đó có 1 nắp lưng bằng sợi carbon.











​

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

*Trả lời: ZenFone 2 phiên bản Deluxe Special Edition bộ nhớ 128GB, RAM 4GB chính thức trình làng*

Con này camera trước có đèn led ko thớt?

----------


## totinhte

*Trả lời: ZenFone 2 phiên bản Deluxe Special Edition bộ nhớ 128GB, RAM 4GB chính thức trình làng*




> Con này camera trước có đèn led ko thớt?


Ko bạn, trong các dòng đt của asus thì chỉ có mỗi con Zenfone Selfie là có đèn led ở camera trước thôi.

----------

